# Zur Unterstützung des Geheimdienstes: Planen Sie terroristische Aktivitäten im Internet oder in World of Warcraft?



## Administrator (17. September 2008)

*Zur Unterstützung des Geheimdienstes: Planen Sie terroristische Aktivitäten im Internet oder in World of Warcraft?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## didi4headshot (17. September 2008)

*AW: Zur Unterstützung des Geheimdienstes: Planen Sie terroristische Aktivitäten im Internet oder in World of Warcraft?*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool           

auf jeden fall ham die alle ein an der waffel.

warum wollen die sich nur wichtig machen.   ich check das nicht wie man auf so ein scheiß kommen kann.

also echt


----------



## Succer (17. September 2008)

*AW: Zur Unterstützung des Geheimdienstes: Planen Sie terroristische Aktivitäten im Internet oder in World of Warcraft?*

Na klar, was is das denn für 'ne Frage?


----------



## Boesor (17. September 2008)

*AW: Zur Unterstützung des Geheimdienstes: Planen Sie terroristische Aktivitäten im Internet oder in World of Warcraft?*

  das mal ne schöne, sinnvolle Umfrage


----------

